# Birmingham forum Meet up Saturday 28th June who's in?



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok Birmingham forum Meet up will be on Saturday 28th June. Exact location TBC. Who's up for this one?

I'm goin to both London and Birmingham meets... just thought you would all like to know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> Ok Birmingham forum Meet up will be on Saturday 28th June. Exact location TBC. Who's up for this one?
> 
> I'm goin to both London and Birmingham meets... just thought you would all like to know.


i will come to brum


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> i will come to brum


everyone's a winner!!! I'm goin to get lashed... only takes a couple of pints!?!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi on the new thread LOL


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Hi on the new thread LOL


welcome... so come on... what you sayin?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok a thought for ya !!! there are loads of places we could meet up , im thinking easy to find !!! the Hagley road is a pretty main road through brum its full of hotels restraunts bars ect kind of spaced out a bit . Its also not too far from Broad street if any one did want to party . There is a new bar / restraunt / travel lodge type place opening soon . its not far also from i nice oldie worldy pub called the garden house , its got a nice beer garden . I could find out how much the average hotel is along that road if you want


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Ok a thought for ya !!! there are loads of places we could meet up , im thinking easy to find !!! the Hagley road is a pretty main road through brum its full of hotels restraunts bars ect kind of spaced out a bit . Its also not too far from Broad street if any one did want to party . There is a new bar / restraunt / travel lodge type place opening soon . its not far also from i nice oldie worldy pub called the garden house , its got a nice beer garden . I could find out how much the average hotel is along that road if you want


sounds perfect....

is everyone happy with 28th June???


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I can but wont be able to meet up till later sort of early evening as i have to work on saturdays


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Ok a thought for ya !!! there are loads of places we could meet up , im thinking easy to find !!! the Hagley road is a pretty main road through brum its full of hotels restraunts bars ect kind of spaced out a bit . Its also not too far from Broad street if any one did want to party . There is a new bar / restraunt / travel lodge type place opening soon . its not far also from i nice oldie worldy pub called the garden house , its got a nice beer garden . I could find out how much the average hotel is along that road if you want


 ah broad street i think that might be a bit lively for some members


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep might be there is the Mail box too


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I can but wont be able to meet up till later sort of early evening as i have to work on saturdays


meet up would be around 7.00pm I would have thought,,, that suit you? I'll be there from early afternoon.., checking the place out.. escape routes etc!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Yep might be there is the Mail box too


few yrs ago i used to go to the dome  am i showing my age now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> ah broad street i think that might be a bit lively for some members


no its not, we want somwhere we can go and dance too, well me and Tashi do anyway


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

were allowed to bring partners ??


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> were allowed to bring partners ??


you're not


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> were allowed to bring partners ??


why how many have you got


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

garryd said:


> few yrs ago i used to go to the dome  am i showing my age now


Oh the Dome it was my second home back in the day were talking about 15 years ago i had a few good nights there lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Only the 1 and a 12 year old son lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

am I being ignored again?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> no its not, we want somwhere we can go and dance too, well me and Tashi do anyway


What would be the ladies preference ??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> What would be the ladies preference ??


a choice for us thats all, a quietish nice bar to start the night and the option to go somewhere a bit livelier later if we want to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If I haven't got a dog show I will be there will have to check dates when I am a bit more with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Oh the Dome it was my second home back in the day were talking about 15 years ago i had a few good nights there lol


 we probably bumped in to each other and dont even realise it used to go there in the early 1990s


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> If I haven't got a dog show I will be there will have to check dates when I am a bit more with it


we will have to change it if you do we cant have the meet without you


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

there are loads of things like that if you fancy it i guess youve got to descide how near to the center you want to stay hagley road where i said before is only a ten min walk to broad street or a 5 min taxi to the mail box which is a slightly older crowd


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> we will have to change it if you do we cant have the meet without you


so tired at the mo cant even think straight and having withdrawel symptoms from the lack of booze and my men folk


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> so tired at the mo cant even think straight and having withdrawel symptoms from the lack of booze and my men folk


well we should go for a drink soon and sort that out for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> so tired at the mo cant even think straight and having withdrawel symptoms from the lack of booze and my men folk


aint you gonna come then Julie???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> there are loads of things like that if you fancy it i guess youve got to descide how near to the center you want to stay hagley road where i said before is only a ten min walk to broad street or a 5 min taxi to the mail box which is a slightly older crowd


that sounds good to me,


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

garryd said:


> we probably bumped in to each other and dont even realise it used to go there in the early 1990s


My ex husband used to dj there he did a really good 70,s night on a friday where he dressed up as several characters , his main one was a character called jonny v bad had a massive afro wig lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> aint you gonna come then Julie???


I'll be there if I haven't got a dog show on will pick up vixie and we will come up together just got to check dates etc just got to remember to bring the step stool LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> My ex husband used to dj there he did a really good 70,s night on a friday where he dressed up as several characters , his main one was a character called jonny v bad had a massive afro wig lol


god i am starting to feal old


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

whats most peoples budget for hotel ?? are we looking at a sort of travel lodge type thing ?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

garryd said:


> god i am starting to feal old


Its all in the mind Gary lol .


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Its all in the mind Gary lol .


.....................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> so tired at the mo cant even think straight and having withdrawel symptoms from the lack of booze and my men folk


...............


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

If i get five mins tomorrow i,ll have a scout round for some prices for you all in the mean time come up with a list of what you would like to get out of an evening in brum . Dont forget we are the home of the balti too lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ...............


Yep they are a wonderful bunch and make me smile just like that I just love 'em and the booze aint bad either


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Yep they are a wonderful bunch and make me smile just like that I just love 'em and the booze aint bad either


 I had a few drinks last night  and collie did

they sound like great fun Tashi


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

28th June. Thats the day before my birthday!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Angel said:


> 28th June. Thats the day before my birthday!!!!!


thats worked out well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I had a few drinks last night  and collie did
> 
> they sound like great fun Tashi


They certainly are they are a super bunch could do with a few drinks tonight  I am so cold think it is because I am super tired


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> They certainly are they are a super bunch could do with a few drinks tonight  I am so cold think it is because I am super tired


get a blanket wrapped around you  do you fancy a drink some time soon Tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> get a blanket wrapped around you  do you fancy a drink some time soon Tashi


Yep just get the Crufts out of my system and then be raring to go


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i'll try, thats the weekend before my 18th though so i dont know if i'd get in any clubs and what not.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont think i will be able to make it thou............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Yep just get the Crufts out of my system and then be raring to go


have lots of reast, does sound like you need it after working all weekend 

going to take my little one to bed she just woke up as she is unwell, back in a bit


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

i aint in to going clubbing


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> i aint in to going clubbing


Thought you and I could have a real boogie would have to be me on the table though and you on the floor LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello I'm back


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Vixie!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

hi u 2  nice picture anele


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thought you and I could have a real boogie would have to be me on the table though and you on the floor LOL


 i dont get it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks. I was trying to do it with my tomgue sticking out but than thought that Collie will think that I am stealing her ideas. Its Today - driving home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Thanks. I was trying to do it with my tomgue sticking out but than thought that Collie will think that I am stealing her ideas. Its Today - driving home.


great pic


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Thanks. I was trying to do it with my tomgue sticking out but than thought that Collie will think that I am stealing her ideas. Its Today - driving home.


hehe its very nice 

seems quiet ere tonught


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> great pic


shurrup you with your compliments


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehe its very nice


thats my normal cheeky face expression


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> thats my normal cheeky face expression


   ur pretty  ive never really seen u exsept for that pic with ur cat when u wasnt happy  but that was only half ur face.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it is a very good picture, looks more like you that the other pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it is a very good picture, looks more like you that the other pics


Thanks Vixie!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> i dont get it


cos you so much taller than me I cant look you in the eye no where near it in fact


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ur pretty  ive never really seen u exsept for that pic with ur cat when u wasnt happy  but that was only half ur face.


Thank you Loe. Its quite accidental - it was wet and windy and I thought I am look funny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> shurrup you with your compliments


sorry what did i say now


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Thank you Loe. Its quite accidental - it was wet and windy and I thought I am look funny.


hehehe, and yw


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> sorry what did i say now


nothing yet - but one never know


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> cos you so much taller than me I cant look you in the eye no where near it in fact


 is he that tall then


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> nothing yet - but one never know


lol ur like me...wait for the insults to come haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> cos you so much taller than me I cant look you in the eye no where near it in fact


oh sorry julie i get it now 
The hight thing, was i that much taller than you thought????? what would you give me marks out ten??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe, and yw


Loe - have you noticed - I am picking up your language


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> oh sorry julie i get it now
> The hight thing, was i that much taller than you thought????? what would you give me marks out ten??????


12 and yes to me you are very tall but then a dwarf would be LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Loe - have you noticed - I am picking up your language


wiv the shurrop bit lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol ur like me...wait for the insults to come haha.


thats what I mean........been there.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> 12 and yes to me you are very tall but then a dwarf would be LOL


how tall is you tashi?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> is he that tall then


Yes he is but then lets face it I aint the tallest in the world  cant even get on a bar stool without a climb


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wiv the shurrop bit lmao


Yeah - I am using quite a lot lately


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL hehehe


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> how tall is you tashi?


I am 7 ft 6 inches


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yes he is but then lets face it I aint the tallest in the world  cant even get on a bar stool without a climb


Tashi - personality is the most important thing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> I am 7 ft 6 inches minus 2 ft 6 inches


awww blessssss lol  i can kiss u on top of ya head


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> 12 and yes to me you are very tall but then a dwarf would be LOL


Hear that loe me julie give me a 12 outa ten shes after another kiss i think
By the way vix ,i am 6ft2


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> Hear that loe me julie give me a 12 outa ten shes after another kiss i think
> By the way vix ,i am 6ft2


hehehe bless her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> By the way vix ,i am 6ft2


about the same hight as my brother then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Hear that loe me julie give me a 12 outa ten shes after another kiss i think
> By the way vix ,i am 6ft2


hes flaming huge but think he is a real teddy bear


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> hes flaming huge but think he is a real teddy bear


u sure he didnt look flaming huge coz u is 5ft  hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no I was just saying my brother is 6ft3 so you 2 are about the same height thats all


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u sure he didnt look flaming huge coz u is 5ft  hehehe


thats probably what it is


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u sure he didnt look flaming huge coz u is 5ft  hehehe


probably but he gave me a lovely hug and I didn't half need one on that morning I had had an asthma attack on Sat night and then a mega nose bleed Sunday morning and none of the boys would give me the usual morning hug cos they thought I looked a little fragile to my norm they were afraid they were going to hurt me !!!! but garry gave me a lovely cwtch and a nice kiss and yes garry I want another one


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> thats probably what it is


hehehehe


tashi said:


> probably but he gave me a lovely hug and I didn't half need one on that morning I had had an asthma attack on Sat night and then a mega nose bleed Sunday morning and none of the boys would give me the usual morning hug cos they thought I looked a little fragile to my norm they were afraid they were going to hurt me !!!! but garry gave me a lovely cwtch and a nice kiss and yes garry I want another one


blimey, not much luck the weekend as such  in the health department at least.
u feeling ok now tashi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> probably but he gave me a lovely hug and I didn't half need one on that morning I had had an asthma attack on Sat night and then a mega nose bleed Sunday morning and none of the boys would give me the usual morning hug cos they thought I looked a little fragile to my norm they were afraid they were going to hurt me !!!! but garry gave me a lovely cwtch and a nice kiss and yes garry I want another one


 their all getting jelious julie pack it in
There claws are out allready saying your lieing and i can only be 5ft 10


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> their all getting jelious julie pack it in
> There claws are out allready saying your lieing and i can only be 5ft 10


Greeeeeennnn wiv envie


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

no ty its ok 

bloody hell u delete quicker then i fart


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Greeeeeennnn wiv envie


I am even purple


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> I am even purple


PMFSL HAHA 

im hulkette


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

im shrekinette


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> no ty its ok
> 
> bloody hell u delete quicker then i fart


stop telling lies your nose is growing


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Greeeeeennnn wiv envie


you dont have to be


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> stop telling lies your nose is growing


lol if ya say so, u can kiss me on me head if ya want.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol if ya say so, u can kiss me on me head if ya want.


 i would kiss you any place you want


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> i would kiss you any place you want


ok now im in proper shock  i slightly just killed ova


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ok now im in proper shock  i slightly just killed ova


why - dont uyou want him to kiss any place at all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ok now im in proper shock  i slightly just killed ova


I am trying to get you to come on this meet! do you wanna come???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ok now im in proper shock  i slightly just killed ova


trust him to come out with that...
he let it slip out


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> I am trying to get you to come on this meet! do you wanna come???


of corse divvy 
hi erica x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> why - dont uyou want him to kiss any place at all?


Anele realy do like your picture its better than the last one you had up,now theres a face to your posts


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> I am trying to get you to come on this meet! do you wanna come???


what did i say erica????? you spot that did ya.....? ah your a qwicker cat than you let on i think


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehehe
> 
> blimey, not much luck the weekend as such  in the health department at least.
> u feeling ok now tashi?


yep top of the world it was garrys hug and kiss that done it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> yep top of the world it was garrys hug and kiss that done it


hehehehe least u fell better  bless garrys lil ticka


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> what did i say erica????? you spot that did ya.....? ah your a qwicker cat than you let on i think


dont start as i not in mood as i been hurt by man.so feel crap at min...
so now u no why i sayin that..
anyone can spot u post lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehehe least u fell better  bless garrys lil ticka


dont think its a little one Loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont think its a little one Loe


pmfsl   haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Lololol:d:d:d


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so now we know lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont think its a little one Loe


well i dont know what to say julie and there was me thinking you was trying to look in my eyes


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so no secrret now we all no lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> well i dont know what to say julie and there was me thinking you was trying to look in my eyes


couldnt see up that far LOL think I'll have to tell Magik you are still the supreme dream + 12" LOL I had to laugh when I read the Crufts thread and you remarked to vixie about me being short


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The boys were fascinated by my feet couldnt believe they could hold me up made me take my shoes off so they could see them


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> couldnt see up that far LOL think I'll have to tell Magik you are still the supreme dream + 12" LOL I had to laugh when I read the Crufts thread and you remarked to vixie about me being short


but then most people are shorter than me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> The boys were fascinated by my feet couldnt believe they could hold me up made me take my shoes off so they could see them


awww thats not nice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> awww thats not nice


used to it now they found them 'cute'


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> awww thats not nice


they were just admiring them....men do like petite feet


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> The boys were fascinated by my feet couldnt believe they could hold me up made me take my shoes off so they could see them


well i dident get to see your feet maybe next time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> they were just admiring them....men do like petite feet


wouldnt say they were petite bit babylike cos they are chubby


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> used to it now they found them 'cute'


 well thats a good thing


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> well i dident get to see your feet maybe next time


That worrying garry cos youd have to be laying down


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> awww thats not nice


im only 5foot 2 but sittin in wheelchair im even smaller.
plus i only have size 3 half feet but had be size 4 cos dont do halfs sizes only dear shops


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> wouldnt say they were petite bit babylike cos they are chubby


you see - cute than!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im only 5foot 2 but sittin in wheelchair im even smaller.
> plus i only have size 3 half feet but had be size 4 cos dont do halfs sizes only dear shops


so - you're petite and cute too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> That worrying garry cos youd have to be laying down


 that aint no problem


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> that aint no problem


Think I had better go to bed now before I get myself in trouble  night night all cant believe I'm going to bed sober


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Think I had better go to bed now before I get myself in trouble  night night all cant believe I'm going to bed sober


good night Tashi,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Night, Tashi!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good night Tashi,


night vixie we will have that drink real soon maybe try to meet up with garry somewhere along the line but I am first in line for the hug and the kiss


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

night tashi x x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Night, Tashi!


Night Anele


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> night tashi x x


night Loe xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I've got to go too - night night everyone!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> night vixie we will have that drink real soon maybe try to meet up with garry somewhere along the line but I am first in line for the hug and the kiss


and theres me thinking you would hug me first


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

night garry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> night vixie we will have that drink real soon maybe try to meet up with garry somewhere along the line but I am first in line for the hug and the kiss


goodnight julie and thanks again for sundayi wont forget that


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> I've got to go too - night night everyone!


good night talk soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> and theres me thinking you would hug me first


Do that before we reached him (double conatation there i think)


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> I've got to go too - night night everyone!


nite tasha&anele 
night night dont let bugs bite if they do bite them back lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> I've got to go too - night night everyone!


night anele x x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> goodnight julie and thanks again for sundayi wont forget that


I must ave been good then LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

bite them back lol[/quote]
thats what I normally do


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Do that before we reached him (double conatation there i think)


 could be depends who is reading it lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

deffo good night now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> night vixie we will have that drink real soon maybe try to meet up with garry somewhere along the line but I am first in line for the hug and the kiss


i would allways meet you and vix for a drink i was in newport just last week


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night again  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i would allways meet you and vix for a drink i was in newport just last week


you should have said, so was I


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you should have said, so was I


 i sold a couple of vans down there! went there back and forth ,twise in one day!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i sold a couple of vans down there! went there back and forth ,twise in one day!


not much time for socialising then


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not much time for socialising then


 i would have made time


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i would have made time


well arent you the charmer


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

just the usaal nocturnal ones left


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep I think we all suffer from sleep deprovation lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well arent you the charmer


 I wouldent say it if i dident mean it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep I think we all suffer from sleep deprovation lol


ild say


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

its adicted bein on here as u dont want leave this site so thats why we dont want go bed early lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> I wouldent say it if i dident mean it


well I should hope not


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> its adicted bein on here as u dont want leave this site so thats why we dont want go bed early lol


i like my daily/nightly visits, but it can sometimes be boring tho


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say


at least we have found somwhere to fend off the boredom lol sometimes


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> at least we have found somwhere to fend off the boredom lol


lol u said that right after my post above ya haha read it pmsl


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i like my daily/nightly visits, but it can sometimes be boring tho


not with me on thou...when i not on u boared lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol u said that right after my post above ya haha read it pmsl


hee hee I changed it slightly lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i like my daily/nightly visits, but it can sometimes be boring tho


 sorry if i am starting to bore ya


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee I changed it slightly lol


lol mde me laugh when i read it hehe  specially afta wot i writ be4 it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> sorry if i am starting to bore ya


LOL shullup ya nutta


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> sorry if i am starting to bore ya


yawn yawn only kidding.u not boarning no one lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> sorry if i am starting to bore ya


now how could we get bored with you when you have a face like that


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> yawn yawn only kidding.u not boarning no one lol


lol that made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> now how could we get bored with you when you have a face like that


 i aint kissing nobody else you know


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yawn yawn only kidding.u not boarning no one lol


Erica you still here i thought you had gone hours ago


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i aint kissing nobody else you know


no one asked you to, 

got to go little babs is crying catch you all tomorrow


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> Erica you still here i thought you had gone hours ago


u no i still here lol.just have things on my head.so not been myself today.
but i stil here&alive


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no one asked you to,
> 
> got to go little babs is crying catch you all tomorrow


c ya vixy x x x x try have a good kip x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i went off here&went on another site then come back on here


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u no i still here lol.just have things on my head.so not been myself today.
> but i stil here&alive


hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no one asked you to,
> 
> got to go little babs is crying catch you all tomorrow


goodnight vix


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

and then there was 3


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> and then there was 3


us cahtty three left


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

as per usaual


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my words back to fruount.chatty ment say lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> and then there was 3


dont think erica like me anymore ,she had a right go at me earlyer


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

took some pics of my cat today.he got confey on soffa so had say get down.as dont like pets on my soffa but got some of him on soffa..


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> dont think erica like me anymore ,she had a right go at me earlyer


lol why did she have a go at u??? u musta deserved it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> dont think erica like me anymore ,she had a right go at me earlyer


yea right no one belives that lol..
why ok what did i say??answer is nothing


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> took some pics of my cat today.he got confey on soffa so had say get down.as dont like pets on my soffa but got some of him on soffa..


lol i used to do that, in the end they looked so cute and comphy on chair i left em on it


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yea right no one belives that lol..
> why ok what did i say??answer is nothing


thats is perfect that writing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol i used to do that, in the end they looked so cute and comphy on chair i left em on it


also my parrot keeps flyin on my soffa too lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats is perfect that writing


anyhow iv had crap day today with a lad so he beter not start it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

has your cat not tryed to get your parrots when they do that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dont start as i not in mood as i been hurt by man.so feel crap at min...
> so now u no why i sayin that..
> anyone can spot u post lol


I thought this was a pop???


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> I thought this was a pop???


lol  she may be on her period, let her be


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> has your cat not tryed to get your parrots when they do that?


i dont let birds out cage if cats in same room.
but if birds in cage&he walks around room ignorein birds&falls asleep in frount them so hes been well trained from baby cos i trined him not too touch


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i dont let birds out cage if cats in same room.
> but if birds in cage&he walks around room ignorein birds&falls asleep in frount them so hes been well trained from baby cos i trined him not too touch


yes me sisters cat was the same when her cat was alive, she ignored er bird all the time.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yes me sisters cat was the same when her cat was alive, she ignored er bird all the time.


if he started to go for birds then i would of had get rid him cos he cant do that.but my cat dosent but at min hes constatly cryin so doin head in so soon as feed him 10 mins later crys non stop this beeen goin on months


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> if he started to go for birds then i would of had get rid him cos he cant do that.but my cat dosent but at min hes constatly cryin so doin head in so soon as feed him 10 mins later crys non stop this beeen goin on months


he must be a piss taking greedy cat then lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry eric, im going, just got a call thats pissed me off big friggin time 
have a good night x x x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> he must be a piss taking greedy cat then lol.


i wanted lap dog well before i got cat as love me dogs more but people puttin me off sayin i cant have dog cos cant walk it but there only tinny dogs&will have back garden run in.
so thats when i decided a cat then as there independant well he isent he dosent like lievein him outside for 5 mins as crys non stop till u bring him in&he crys all time to me in house even thiu hes gettin hugs&attension.so hes hard work


----------

